# medical or visa first?



## leamae (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi.. i just want to ask something about medical test.. an H.R from a jafza company is telling me to take a medical test first.. I am just wondering.. should the visa be applied first before i take a medical test? or some company from freezone can do that?
I have not given any of my documents from them also.. cos from my previous companies, visa comes first (employment) before medical test.. can anybody help me from this?


----------



## aboo ibraheem (Apr 27, 2014)

Medical test first, then comes visa application.


----------



## leamae (Jun 22, 2014)

aboo ibraheem said:


> Medical test first, then comes visa application.


Really? Coz from my old companies, they have applied the visa application first (employment). after that, medical test then residence visa. Is that the procedure in jafza? I am just really confused and worried..  but, thank you anyway for your reply..


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

Are you in dubai? Have you entered on your pink entry permit? After you enter on the pink entry permit then you do the medical and emirates ID, then the actual visa will get pasted in your passport.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

leamae said:


> Really? Coz from my old companies, they have applied the visa application first (employment). after that, medical test then residence visa. Is that the procedure in jafza? I am just really confused and worried..  but, thank you anyway for your reply..


you are correct.
I have had 3 new visas in Dubai + AD (apart from renewals) including one in Jafza. The visa was always applied for first, and the medical is one step before the visa is finally pasted in the passport.


----------



## Mystopheles (Jun 23, 2014)

Sorry to piggy back on an existing thread - I have a similar question.

I am about to enter Dubai later this week on an employment visa. The company is in RAK FTZ.

I will be staying in Dubai so the medical test formalities will be in Dubai.

So do I have to do the tests first or the Emirates ID formalities first?

Also, can someone guide me to an appropriate thread for procedures for both - I need to get mine done at Al Baraha hospital.

Thanks!


----------



## leamae (Jun 22, 2014)

Zeeshan08 said:


> Are you in dubai? Have you entered on your pink entry permit? After you enter on the pink entry permit then you do the medical and emirates ID, then the actual visa will get pasted in your passport.


Yes i am in dubai now and still holding the visa(cancelled) from my old company.. my last day will be on july 14 then, i have to exit. Just wondering why he(H.R) wants me to do medical test first.. he said, their company is american and that is their procedure..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

leamae said:


> Yes i am in dubai now and still holding the visa(cancelled) from my old company.. my last day will be on july 14 then, i have to exit. Just wondering why he(H.R) wants me to do medical test first.. he said, their company is american and that is their procedure..


Perhaps they've had a problem before so they now do it this way round to avoid losing certain fees if the employee fails the blood test? I've never heard of any company doing it this say round though.


----------

